
Everything you should know about me as an entrepreneur you could learn from my OB/GYN - drm237
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/02/everything-you.html
======
webnrrd2k
Each new business gives hope and meaning to our world? WTF?

------
alaskamiller
Ron Paul 2008.

